# Live plants?



## Alex (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm going to buy some plants which I can put in my tanks. What do you recommend?

Regards

Alexander


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2005)

There are hundreds of plants to choose from that work great for mantid enclosures; especially since there is no concern over mantids ingesting them. Plants that I would avoid are ones with spines, prickles, or thorns. You never know when one might slip and get impaled. Bromeliads work great in mantid enclosures, however, young nymphs may drown if they fall in the water that collects in the middle. The best advise I could give you, is to buy (or borrow) a good book on houseplants or terrarium plants. This is because the question isn't so much "which plants are good?" as much as it is "which plants will do well in the contitions I can provide for it?" Otherwise you'll be replacing things every few weeks. So browse through a book and see what looks cool, and then read further to make sure it will be of a managable size for your enclosure. If so, then make sure the plants light requirements etc. match up with what your enclosure can provide. Is your enclosure in front of a window? Is it artificially lit? These things can have an effect on what will work. Typically, high light plants will do well in an enclosure located in front of an un-obstructed south or west facing window. Low to medium light plants will do well in front of an un-obstructed east or west facing window. Only plants rated for very low light will do well in front of a north window. If your enclosure is lit by artificial light alone, you should probably stick to medium or low light plants. As you can see, there's a lot to consider. Try not to think of plants simply a cage decor. They're really just green pets! But I guarentee that ANY mantis enclosure landscaped with live plants can look better than anything silk or plastic! I hope this was of some help, and that I havn't discouraged you. Any questions on a particular plant, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2005)

A little more help for ya..... Here are some plants that consistantly work well for me: bromeliads, tillandsias, ferns, orchids, neanthe bella palms, alocasias, anthuriums, aphelandras, rex begonias, crotons, episcias, ficus benj., hypoestes, syngoniums,

Low growing stuff: peperomias, pileas, fittonias, sellaginellas, helxines(baby's tears),

climbing stuff: ficus repens(the best!), cissus, philodenron, pothos, hedera ivies(can be touchy at times).

Hard to kill stuff: Zamioculcus zamiifolia (awsome!), philodendrons, pothos, sansevierrias, dracaneas, aglaonemas.

Also....... Manzenita branches are a great for placing/displaying tillandsias, and a good foundation for creating a cool enclosure for arboreal species of any critter. If you can find a supplier that stocks them that is. They have a lot of gnarly small twigs on them which is great for perching mantids and tillandsias. So there!


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2005)

one more thing!!! Live plants do a great job of keeping and regulating humidity. You'll have far fewer molting problems if your mantids live with live plants. That's it! I'm done!


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2005)

I buy those small indoor tropical plants. Here is a pic of one of my ten gallon tanks that is divided in half.


----------



## Alex (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Rick, that tank looks great! Do you have more close up photos of another tank?


----------



## Leah (Apr 8, 2005)

Something to think about- insects can ingest some of the plants in the enclosure, and frequently do, passing it on to the mantid via the gut. However, I wouldnt have any idea if a plant that was toxic to mammals or reptiles would be toxic to a mantid...


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2005)

> Something to think about- insects can ingest some of the plants in the enclosure, and frequently do, passing it on to the mantid via the gut. However, I wouldnt have any idea if a plant that was toxic to mammals or reptiles would be toxic to a mantid...


I have never had a problem with it. Never seen a food insect try to eat the plants. I only have the live plants in the ten gal tanks. I like the more natural look.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is another one:


----------



## dakota (Apr 8, 2005)

hey rick where do i buy a divider? i have a ten gallon tank and a lid that folds in half my. L2 mantids are beggining to pic on one another, exept my brown and green one that looks like camoflauged close


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2005)

I buy big sheets of plexi glass and cut it to fit.


----------



## dakota (Apr 8, 2005)

what do i use to cut it with?howmuch is plexi glass?


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2005)

You can cut it with a glass cutting tool or a dremel tool. The sheets cost less than $20.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 9, 2005)

You can buy 10 gallon tank dividers at your local PetCo, PetSmart, or aquarium fish store.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2005)

The dividers are more expensive then just making your own. But it is an option I guess.


----------

